# Komplete Kontrol 2.0



## dflood (Apr 10, 2018)

Just updated. Anyone have a list of what's new? Looks like you can add plug-ins but product info seems a bit scant. Can't find any new manuals. etc.


----------



## Garry (Apr 10, 2018)

It's here: 

*KOMPLETE KONTROL 2.0.0 - 2018-04-09*

After updating KOMPLETE KONTROL or installing a new KOMPLETE or NKS instrument, run KOMPLETE KONTROL as a stand-alone application before using it as a plug-in
When running the stand-alone version of KOMPLETE KONTROL for the first time, open Preferences > MIDI and enable all MIDI input ports for the KOMPLETE KONTROL S-Series keyboard
For host integration setup, refer to the online KOMPLETE KONTROL documentation. KOMPLETE KONTROL S-Series MK1 and MK2 users upgrading from a previous version of KOMPLETE KONTROL must replace the Ableton Live scripts for Ableton Live integration to function correctly. Please refer to the KnowledgeBase article Setting Up Ableton Live for KOMPLETE KONTROL.

*ADDED Native Kontrol Standard (NKS) FX Plug-in Support*

NKS FX brings the familiarity and immediacy of the NKS experience to FX plug-ins
Full integration with the Native Browser and intelligent parameter mapping via Native Map

*ADDED VST FX Plug-in Support*

Load any VST FX plug-in via the Plug-in Bar, customise mappings, and save user presets in the Native Browser

*ADDED KOMPLETE KONTROL S-Series MK2 Mixer Page Indicators*

Channel Mute and Solo state indicators on the KOMPLETE KONTROL S-Series MK2 Mixer page in Logic Pro X, GarageBand, Ableton Live, Cubase and Nuendo
Channel Record Arm state indicators on the KOMPLETE KONTROL S-Series MK2 Mixer page in Ableton Live

*IMPROVED Behaviour of KOMPLETE KONTROL S-Series MK1 and MK2 PRESET UP / PRESET DOWN buttons is now consistent in all modes*


----------



## dflood (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

